# Xlr8



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

Setup and tested a XLR8 today. Draw length 28 inches at 67# NAP 360 rest CX350 arrow 385 grains. Brass nock set trufire cushinbutton on string.On shot very quiet no hand shock and no vibration. Average fps for 5 shots 325. Much smoother than standard Monster.A little top heavy but nothing you couldnt get use to.Draw even seems smoother still the small hump toward end of draw cycle. Still a little over 90 ftlbs of energy at 28 inch draw at 67lbs is amazing. Cant wait for mine to come in !


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

Great review thanks for sharing!


----------

